# A couple of small projects...



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

Well, I'm almost embarrassed to post this after seeing some of you guys' work... And especially close to Big Dave's staircase thread...

But I just finished a couple of projects, one of which you guys helped me on...

:thumbsup:

The second one is the quilt rack I asked about. My wife is putting quilts on it as we speak... The first one, you have to guess what it is... :yes::laughing:


----------



## leejb (Feb 16, 2008)

Well terry I don't know what the first one is, but the other one is a quilt rack. Maybe I should know, being a woodworker for over40 years.:wallbash:


----------



## TS3660 (Mar 4, 2008)

Those are nice. I'll take a guess on the first one. Is it a bat house?


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

*projects*

Terry,
Don't ever feel funny about posting your projects. They both look very nice. I'm puzzled on the first one. Is it a portable diving board for little people with a place to rinse your feet off before stepping on the board? LOL
Mike Hawkins


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

The both projects look great to me, nothing I can see to be embarrassed about.

Now the first one sure has me wondering,,,,,, ?

Have a great woodworking day

John


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

my wife saw the first one and said she wanted it to put her sewing machine on.... so i'll guess (on her behalf) 'sewing machine table'.
she is expecting a large cash prize for her answer.


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

ha, that's funny Devildog. It's actually the first thing that came to my mind too. I'm going to say, however that I think it's a sharpening station.
Terry, is that all cedar or something else?


----------



## Check twice! (Mar 31, 2008)

Terry

You being a fly fisher, maybe something to do with fishing?

John


----------



## Terry Beeson (May 29, 2008)

OK, Devildog... Give you're wife a big cigar!!!

It IS a sewing machine riser. It's used to set a sewing machine one and then you can put the material up under the top of the riser to get it out of the way. My wife is into sewing and embroidary, so this was a project for her.

Yes, all cedar. And the riser is one of the very few I use screws on. Probably didn't need to, but wanted the extra umph in case the sewing machine was a bit heavy.


----------



## Devildog (Apr 20, 2008)

Scoooooore! 
I had to break it to the wife gently that there was no cash prize attached... although in the twisted world of my wife's logic, that means that somehow I have now become obligated to make her a riser just like it.

my wife does some sewing, some knitting/crochet, and at certain times of the year she weaves silk. This is a pretty cool process to witness, except for the part when the little silkworms show up on the dinner table. Protein is protein, i guess, but I do need a few glasses wine in me before I'm set to dig in.


----------



## Joe C (Nov 8, 2007)

Never be embarassed by one of your projects. Each one is a learning experience and something to be proud of.


----------

